# Suche gute Freilaufrolle



## Zeroalex (2. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
Ichwollte mir eine Freilaufrolle zulegen, weiß aber nicht welche gut ist.
Ich hatte bisher immer die Baitrunner ST-RA 10000 von Shimano benutzt, ich bin aber von dieser Rolle aber nicht überzeugt worden, weil sie mir zu schwach ist und bei hohem Gewicht schon sehr schwer zu kurbeln ist.
Ich suche eine Rolle zwischen 80-120 Euro die kräftig ist und ein ansprechendes Aussehen hat. 
Ich hatte mir dir USA Baitrunner D von Shimano angeguckt und wolltemal fragen ob die was taugt?
Bitte um Antwort...


----------



## Sourcrowse13 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Gute Freilaufrolle*

Also da kann ich die Penn Slammer Liveliner empfehlen in entsprechender Größe.
Ist  auch in der Rute und Rolle ausgezeichnet getestet worden.
Komplett aus Metall und sehr robust wie eigentlich alles von Penn.


----------



## Schleie! (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche gute Freilaufrolle*

Was meinst du denn mit zu schwach?????


----------



## Knigge007 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche gute Freilaufrolle*

Die Penn mag vielleicht gut sein, aber solche Tests kannst total vergessen.... die sponsern das Heft, ist wohl klar das du da nie was schlechtes hören wirst egal was getestet wird, ich überspringe im Fisch und Fang die Testberichte mittlerweile sogar weils eh kein Wert hat.



TE die Baitrunner XTEA ist dir zu teuer mit so 130€ ?


----------



## Fabiasven (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche gute Freilaufrolle*

Die neue Baitrunner kostet irgendwo im Moment um die 60€


----------



## pkdbommel (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche gute Freilaufrolle*

ich muss knigge zustimmen, testberichte kannste teilweise knicken. viel geht da über sponsoren......

ich hab mehrere xtea 8000 und hole mir noch eine 5000. das sind toprollen, meiner meinung nach. nur etwas teurer, aber man kann ja handeln#6
mfg bommel


----------



## Knigge007 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche gute Freilaufrolle*

Welche neue Baitrunner kostet 60€..... du weißt scho das es bald 20 Baitrunner Modelle gibt.... 

Wenn er mit ner billigen Baitrunner sowieso schon unzufrieden war, denk ich nicht das er nochmal euine billige haben will...


----------



## heuki1983 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche gute Freilaufrolle*

@Zeroalex   ich find die Top


Habe auch 2 Baitrunner ST-RA 10000 ...

Bin damit voll und ganz zufrieden ...

Für das Geld eine der besten Freilaufrollen ...




Gruß


----------



## Wolf1987 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche gute Freilaufrolle*

also ich kann dir nur die shimano aero gte empfehlen#6

hab mir meine 8000´er vor ca. 5 jahren bei ebay ersteigert und es noch keinen tag bereut.die dinger laufen wie ein uhrwerk und kurbeln die fische fast von allein ran :q


----------



## Knigge007 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche gute Freilaufrolle*

Jo da siehste ja wie die Meinungen auseinander gehen... 

XTEA, würd ich sagen wenns ne Shimano werden soll, ich find se geilöööömat, die Ultegra XTB 5500 is halt die Frage ob einem das neue Freilaufsystem gefällt(kostet aber auch 140€).... ich wollt se eigentlich holen aber konnt se jetzt mal begrabbeln und bin mir nich mehr so sicher ob ich se kaufen werde, eben wegen dem neuen Freilaufsystem.... wenn nicht dann nehm ich die XTEA.

Aktuell fische ich die GTE-C, die müsstest weil Auslaufmodell für unter 100€ kriegen, ich find auch die super, habe im Dezember 75€ für das 8000er Modell bezahlt.


----------



## hecq (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche gute Freilaufrolle*

Moin,

ich kann die die US 4500 B von Shimano ans Herz legen. Die Rollen werden zwar nicht mehr hergestellt, sind aber noch bei ein paar Händlern im Internet lieferbar.

Eine super solide Rolle. Infos bekommst du über die Boardsuche.


----------



## Zeroalex (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche gute Freilaufrolle*

Kann mir einer jemand etwas über die Baitrunnner D sagen ???


----------



## powerpauer (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche gute Freilaufrolle*

Hallo

ich habe auch eine all rund freilauf gesucht für Karpfen und raubfisch 
  Geworden ist die Quantum Catalyst WRC  das neue Modell ist radical catalyst 850-oder 860 Top rollen und in Vergleich leicht 

fische mit der rolle alles egal wo ob Karpfen Dorsch Hecht Aal Zander  und für alle Gewässer  egal ob Kanal oder Fluss -kann ich nur empfehlen 

die 850 hat 200 mter 0,30 schnur aber die 860 220 meter 0,35 die neue in Vergleich mit der alte nur optische Verengerung Funktion aber gleich also kannst auch das Catalyst WRC  nehmen die gibt schön für 70 eur 

der frei lauf kannst auch fein einstellen  also auch für Zander geeignet .

Gruß Powerpauer


----------



## Wassermaxxe (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche gute Freilaufrolle*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Jo da siehste ja wie die Meinungen auseinander gehen...
> 
> XTEA, würd ich sagen wenns ne Shimano werden soll, ich find se geilöööömat, die Ultegra XTB 5500 is halt die Frage ob einem das neue Freilaufsystem gefällt(kostet aber auch 140€).... ich wollt se eigentlich holen aber konnt se jetzt mal begrabbeln und bin mir nich mehr so sicher ob ich se kaufen werde, eben wegen dem neuen Freilaufsystem.... wenn nicht dann nehm ich die XTEA.
> 
> Aktuell fische ich die GTE-C, die müsstest weil Auslaufmodell für unter 100€ kriegen, ich find auch die super, habe im Dezember 75€ für das 8000er Modell bezahlt.


 
Fische selbst 2 davon und bin voll und ganz damit zufrieden.#6


----------



## Zeroalex (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche gute Freilaufrolle*

Um das Thema zu beenden, ich hab mir jetzt die Baitrunner D gekauft.


----------



## 911 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche gute Freilaufrolle*

mit diesem kauf hast du sicher nichts falsch gemacht. bei der D dürfte die schnurverlegung im gegensatz zur B verbessert worden sein. was etwas ungewohnt ist, ist der dicke Kurbelgriff, aber vom prinzip her ist das auch nicht schlecht. hab die 8000D grad mal a bissl durchgekurbelt (mein dad hat nen angelladen) |supergri


----------



## Zander34 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche gute Freilaufrolle*



Zeroalex schrieb:


> Um das Thema zu beenden, ich hab mir jetzt die Baitrunner D gekauft.



und ? ... wie ist Sie ? ... ist Sie das geld wert ? will mir die 4000D kaufen !


----------



## Knigge007 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche gute Freilaufrolle*

Wär nett wen du was zur Schnurverlegung und überhaupt sagst, da herrscht ziemlich gespaltene Meinung......
*

Die Okuma Powerliner wär nichts für dich gewesen (~55€) ????* 

Die wird überall in Himmel hochgelobt !


----------



## druide (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche gute Freilaufrolle*

hallo, ich suche auch eine Freilaufrolle. Sollte so um die 40€ kosten . was könntet ihr mir da empfehlen ?


----------



## Sensitivfischer (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche gute Freilaufrolle*



druide schrieb:


> hallo, ich suche auch eine Freilaufrolle. Sollte so um die 40€ kosten . was könntet ihr mir da empfehlen ?


Leg 10 Euro drauf, sonst kannst du das vergessen.
Für knappstes Budget kann ich folgende empfehlen:
- Daiwa REGAL RG-BRi
- Spro Hardliner LCS
- sämtl. Freilaufrollen von Okuma(Longbow, Travertine, Cassien Baitfeeder...)


----------



## daci7 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche gute Freilaufrolle*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Leg 10 Euro drauf, sonst kannst du das vergessen.
> [...]
> - sämtl. Freilaufrollen von Okuma(Longbow, Travertine, Cassien Baitfeeder...)



da kann ich mich nur anschließen! ich hab selbst zwei okuma powerliner 860 im einsatz und bin absolut begeistert.
stabil, saubere schnurverlegung, gute bremse und guter freilauf.
einziges manko für mich ist, dass der freilauf nicht sooo leichtgängig eingestellt werden kann, aber beim angeln auf karpfen oder beim feeder ist das ja eh egal.


----------



## Andy.F (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche gute Freilaufrolle*

Habe mir damals 2 Daiwa Regal Plus Bri geholt finde die echt super.
Sehr fein einstellbarer Freilauf und sonst auch sehr überzeugt


----------



## Aalfredo (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche gute Freilaufrolle*

Ich fische meine shimano Baitrunner schon seit ich überhaupt auf Karpfen angel. Bin damit immernoch absolut zufrieden und habe die Rollen schon zu DM Zeiten gekauft!" Solange ich nicht unbedingt auf 200 und mehr Meter Entfernung angel, dürfen sie weiter ihren Dienst tun....


----------



## AnglerPSF (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche gute Freilaufrolle*

Hallo,
da ich nun auch mal mein Glück auf Karpfen versuchen will, möchte ich mir eine gute Freilaufrolle zulegen. Sollte natürlich was taugen.
Zunächst habe ich die Baitrunner DL 6000 RA von Shimano und die Pro Carp BR-XL 10PiF 5500 von Cormoran angesehen. Was ist von den beiden zu halten? Oder was gibt es sonst noch für Empfehlungen? Preis sollte nicht über 80 Euro liegen.
Danke schon mal für die Hilfe.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche gute Freilaufrolle*



heuki1983 schrieb:


> @Zeroalex   ich find die Top
> 
> Habe auch 2 Baitrunner ST-RA 10000 ...
> 
> ...



...wenn man den Vergleich mit einer Okuma, der gleichen Preisklasse, nicht hat.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche gute Freilaufrolle*



AnglerPSF schrieb:


> Hallo,
> da ich nun auch mal mein Glück auf Karpfen versuchen will, möchte ich mir eine gute Freilaufrolle zulegen. Sollte natürlich was taugen.
> Zunächst habe ich die Baitrunner DL 6000 RA von Shimano und die Pro Carp BR-XL 10PiF 5500 von Cormoran angesehen. Was ist von den beiden zu halten? Oder was gibt es sonst noch für Empfehlungen? Preis sollte nicht über 80 Euro liegen.
> Danke schon mal für die Hilfe.



Hol dir ne Okuma Powerliner, wo sonst bekommst du in der Preisklasse bis 80 Euro, ein super stabiles Bronzegetriebe und 5 Jahre Herstellergarantie? Bei Shimano schonmal ganz sicher nicht, da geht unter 100 Euro nicht viel!!!


----------



## Zeroalex (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche gute Freilaufrolle*

Über die Baitrunner D kann ich noch nicht so viel sagen weil ich erst am WE damit angeln werde aber das Design ist super und der Lauf auch. Ich werde hier nochmal nach WE etwas über sie berichten.


----------



## jongens (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche gute Freilaufrolle*



AnglerPSF schrieb:


> Hallo,
> da ich nun auch mal mein Glück auf Karpfen versuchen will, möchte ich mir eine gute Freilaufrolle zulegen. Sollte natürlich was taugen.
> Zunächst habe ich die Baitrunner DL 6000 RA von Shimano und die Pro Carp BR-XL 10PiF 5500 von Cormoran angesehen. Was ist von den beiden zu halten? Oder was gibt es sonst noch für Empfehlungen? Preis sollte nicht über 80 Euro liegen.
> Danke schon mal für die Hilfe.



Ich fische seit einem Jahr die Pro Carp BR-XL von Cormoran, allerdings nur auf Zander, was nicht heißen soll das sie nicht beansprucht werden, bin für das Geld sehr zufrieden mit den Rollen und der Freilauf ist super leicht. Das wäre mein Tip, mit den Rollen machst nix falsch.


----------



## AnglerPSF (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche gute Freilaufrolle*

Danke schon mal für die Meinungen. 
Würde mich freuen wenn du (Zeroalex) dann nochmal deine Eindrücke von der Baitrunner posten könntest.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche gute Freilaufrolle*

Okay, ich sehe schon, es muss Shimano drauf stehen auch wenn man anderswo mehr fürs Geld bekommt!|uhoh:


----------



## AnglerPSF (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche gute Freilaufrolle*

Das meinte ich damit nicht. Möchte nur eine persönliche Erfahrung darüber hören und mir alle Optionen offen halten.


----------



## colognecarp (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche gute Freilaufrolle*

Na wenn du noch für alles offen bist schlage ich dir mal den Big Baitrunner von Shimano vor, den gibt es bei Askari grade für 150€. Die Rolle ist einfach nur Top und läuft eigentlich dein ganzes Anglerleben lang ! Ich fische jetzt schon eine ganze weile damit und es macht einfach nur laune damit zu fischen.
Sie gehört allerdings zu den Big pit Rollen und hat somit auch eine statliche größe, nichts für Weicheier ;-)


----------



## powerpauer (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche gute Freilaufrolle*

Hallo

Na ja schön wider shimano |sagnix .


----------



## AnglerPSF (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche gute Freilaufrolle*



colognecarp schrieb:


> Na wenn du noch für alles offen bist schlage ich dir mal den Big Baitrunner von Shimano vor, den gibt es bei Askari grade für 150€. Die Rolle ist einfach nur Top und läuft eigentlich dein ganzes Anglerleben lang ! Ich fische jetzt schon eine ganze weile damit und es macht einfach nur laune damit zu fischen.
> Sie gehört allerdings zu den Big pit Rollen und hat somit auch eine statliche größe, nichts für Weicheier ;-)


 Für alles bis 80 Euro, hätte ich noch mal erwähnen können. |supergri


----------



## colognecarp (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche gute Freilaufrolle*

@powerpauer

Er sucht ja auch ne gute Freilaufrolle laut überschrift


----------



## powerpauer (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche gute Freilaufrolle*

shimano und noch gut |kopfkrat da mussten ein paar grüne scheine  :m

Aber |schild-g.


----------



## colognecarp (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche gute Freilaufrolle*



powerpauer schrieb:


> shimano und noch gut |kopfkrat da mussten ein paar grüne scheine  :m
> 
> Aber |schild-g.



|licht kannst du mir das mal übersetzen ?


----------



## powerpauer (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche gute Freilaufrolle*

|schild-g zu Kauf eine neue Shimano D freilaufrolle.

Die D ist mir nicht bekannt kann auch eine gute sein.

welche Meinung habe ich allgemein zu Shimano Produkten |sagnix sonst gibt es wider eine riesige #c.

Gruß P.


----------



## colognecarp (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche gute Freilaufrolle*

Ich schrieb von dem Shimano Big Baitrunner lc, nicht von einer Shimano d ! Ist ja auch egal, die Rolle möchte er ja so oder so nicht haben |bigeyes


----------



## powerpauer (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche gute Freilaufrolle*

warum nicht ist doch eine shimano.


----------



## Knigge007 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche gute Freilaufrolle*

Ich find die BBLC pothässlich..... find das is eine der hässlichsten Rollen die es gibt.....

Da würd ich vorher die XTEA oder die Ultegra XTB kaufen, sind beide minimal günstiger.


TE also ich bin Shimano Fan, habe mittlerweile schon ein paar Daiwas in der Hand gehabt und auch mal damit gefischt aber werd trotzdem bei Shimano bleiben, denk schenken tuen sich die beiden nicht viel.


----------



## colognecarp (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche gute Freilaufrolle*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Ich find die BBLC pothässlich..... find das is eine der hässlichsten Rollen die es gibt.....
> 
> Da würd ich vorher die XTEA oder die Ultegra XTB kaufen, sind beide minimal günstiger.
> 
> ...



Die großen Daiwas haben ja auch recht viel ähnlichkeit mit der BBLC, deine abneigung könnte also daher rühren |supergri


----------



## punkarpfen (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche gute Freilaufrolle*

Ob einem die BBLC optisch gefällt, muss jeder selbst wissen. Dafür ist sie aber kein Shimanoheckbremsfreilaufrollenspielzeug, sondern eine gute und robuste Rolle. 
Im Freilaufrollenbereich ist Shimano nun einmal führend. Es gibt zwar ein paar Modelle anderer Herrsteller, die auch nicht schlecht sind, aber das breiteste Programm hat Shimano. Abgesehen von der Infinity hat Daiwa kaum anständige Freilaufrollen hinbekommen (kommt mir jetzt nicht mit der Tournament BR, die läuft wie ein 50er Jahre Trekker |supergri)


----------



## colognecarp (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche gute Freilaufrolle*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> (kommt mir jetzt nicht mit der Tournament BR, die läuft wie ein 50er Jahre Trekker |supergri)



Hatte ich dir nicht die Tournament mal verkauft ? Mir war sie auch zu Oldschool


----------



## punkarpfen (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche gute Freilaufrolle*

Ich meine ja nicht die Tournament ST, sondern die BR (Linear).


----------



## colognecarp (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche gute Freilaufrolle*

Na mich kannst mich mit den ganzen kürzeln jagen, mich Interessiert das Thema garnicht mehr so sehr als das ich da voll die ahnung von hätte. Ich hab mitleweile schon so viele Rollen durch und meiner Meinung nach kannst du die guten Freilaufrollen an einer Hand ab zählen, auch wenn es was weis ich wie viele auf dem Markt gibt #c Ich bin bei meiner Rolle die ich jetzt auch letzt endlich für mich gut empfinde angekommen und gut ist #h
Eine billige gute Freilaufrolle gibt es nicht, selbst die Okuma hat ihre Probleme bei großen Fischen mit der Bremse, der Freilauf hat zwar immer gut gehalten aber um in rein zu bekommen muss man manchmal doch trixen.Ich hatte vor 3 Wochen das erlebniss mit der Okuma einen 25 Pfünder zu drillen, der Fisch war doch schon sehr Kampfstark und hat mir gut gegenwehr geleistet, als ich in den harten sek. auf die Rolle geguckt habe lief die Bremse wirklich übelst anstengend ab mit einem selsammen Ton als wollte sie mir sagen das sie echt am limit ist. In der Sek. wusste ich das die Rolle wenn es mal wiklich drauf an kommt nicht für mich da ist und habe seid dem das vertrauen auch verloren .Wer was gutes haben will kommt man nicht drum rum etwas mehr aus zu geben, ist halt nun mal so, ich rede da echt aus Erfahrung. |bigeyes


----------



## Worrest-t (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche gute Freilaufrolle*

Würdest du der Penn Liveliner mehr vertrauen. Oder welche Rolle bis max. 100€ würde für dich in Frage kommen?


----------



## colognecarp (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche gute Freilaufrolle*



Worrest-t schrieb:


> Würdest du der Penn Liveliner mehr vertrauen. Oder welche Rolle bis max. 100€ würde für dich in Frage kommen?



Ich würde dir schon zu Okuma raten,für schmales Geld bekommst du schon eine gute Rolle die aber auch ihre Grenzen hat, allerdings habe ich noch nicht mit der Penn gefischt. Es kommt halt drauf an was du mit der Rolle vor hast, wenn du am kl. Vereinstümpel rum hängst wo du nicht viel zu erwarten hast sind die Rollen schon super, aber fischst du an großen Seen wo immer mit einer Überaschung zu rechnen ist also 50+ oder hast du vor ins Ausland zu fahren und da richtig was zu reißen dann rate ich dir eher dazu noch 50€ drauf zu legen und was venünftiges zu kaufen. 
Aber was venünfiges ist ja eh immer ansichtssache |kopfkrat
Viel erfolg noch bei deiner entscheidungsfindung


----------



## meister.meding (11. März 2011)

*AW: Suche gute Freilaufrolle*

Ist glaube ich ein super Preis!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...91343&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_617wt_1139


----------



## Bellaron (11. März 2011)

*AW: Suche gute Freilaufrolle*



colognecarp schrieb:


> Na wenn du noch für alles offen bist schlage ich dir mal den Big Baitrunner von Shimano vor, den gibt es bei Askari grade für 150€. Die Rolle ist einfach nur Top und läuft eigentlich dein ganzes Anglerleben lang ! Ich fische jetzt schon eine ganze weile damit und es macht einfach nur laune damit zu fischen.
> Sie gehört allerdings zu den Big pit Rollen und hat somit auch eine statliche größe, nichts für Weicheier ;-)


 
bei nordfishing für 147.-euro plus schnur


----------

